# A Model 3 meets a Model S for the first time



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My car has now been nicknamed "Mini Me" as many of you likely know by now my dad has a Model S in the same color. We put the cars together this afternoon for some pictures. It quickly becomes apparent that Midnight Silver almost looks like an entirely different color on the Model 3 as compared to the Model S.

The lighting wasn't all that great and I was rushed when my daughter had to go to the bathroom quickly, but this won't be the last series of pictures. Hope you enjoy these for now!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Like father, like son!! Happy moments...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Like father, like son!! Happy moments...


Sorry I didn't call, we had to run out asap!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sorry I didn't call, we had to run out asap!


No issues, you have the car for a very long time I'm sure, in any case _loads_ of months before I get my own...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Great shots!!

So, what does your dad think of the car??


----------



## blavenn (Sep 23, 2017)

Haha looking good!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Great shots!!
> 
> So, what does your dad think of the car??


Thanks! Funny, because my daughter quickly had to go to the bathroom he still hasn't sat in or driven my car though he sat in the one in Stanford Mall with me. From what I can tell he was really impressed.



blavenn said:


> Haha looking good!!!


Thanks! We still need to meet up!!


----------



## PSNeo (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Really like the first head to head shot of both cars. The 3 definitely has the S genes in it.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Really like the first head to head shot of both cars. The 3 definitely has the S genes in it.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Thanks! Pretty sure that first picture is my new wallpaper


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It quickly becomes apparent that Midnight Silver almost looks like an entirely different color on the Model 3 as compared to the Model S.


Agreed. Even when I try to visualize your dad's wheels in bright silver to make it apples-to-apples, the Model 3 still looks "sharper" in my eyes. Something about the lines of the car make it wear the color so much better, especially when equipped with the 19" sport wheels.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks! Pretty sure that first picture is my new wallpaper


The warning tones you had to endure... oh man. STOP STOP!

Pic is way worth it tho


----------

